# Halloween camping trip



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been halloween cmaping for about five years now, getting ready for the 6th. I am doing two weekends this year. One is the 12th thru 14th, and one is the 26th thru the 28th. In Michigan, there are quite a few state parks that do this. I go to the 2 parks that I like the most. One is huge, the one on the 11th-13th. I'll need 1200 or so pieces of candy for TOTers (about 3-4 hundred for the second week end..) Alot of people go all out at that one. The other one is getting bigger also. Some people have a few pumpkins, lights, etc, and some like me have a obsession. And everyone in the middle. They, of course have TOTing, costume parades, games, crafts for the kids, pumpkin carving, breakfast 2 mornings, and just a great atmosphere. They used to do a hayride, but seeing as it is put on by the state parks, the insurance got to be to much, so last year they stopped it. Just talking about it, I can't wait to go, I just love it! But, I have so much to accomplish by the 11th. AHHHHHH! Why I am I on here, must get to work!! Any way, hope you have as much fun as I do. And my kids are adults, (no grand kids yet,, dog gone it!) They come up, we have a nice family week end, they help pass out the candy,( Are probably thinking ole' mom had gone off the deep end!) Make sure you take pictures, I want to see them.!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Which camp grounds in MI are you going to?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I go to (on the 11th) Hoffmaster State Park, and the later one is at Holland state park, I know ther are other also, but am not sure of the dates. At Holland, they keep a percent of the lots open for walk ins, but will show up on the reserve site as booked, (just in case you were checking it out)


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

We also go camping on the weekend before halloween. We go to a private campground in the mountains. They really go all out and each year it's even better. The kids have a costume contest, pumpkin carving and trick or treating from 2-4. Lots of people decorate, their site. They have a contest for best decorated camp site that I intend to be in the top 2. I really want to give these guys a run for their money this year. They have won 4 years in a row and it's high time they handed over the title (to me). I never really got into decorating the campsite before (just not my hubby's thing). This will be the year for change at camp though. We all have lots of fun competing and this technically will be my first year in competion Theres no real prize just braggn rights. I have some stiff competion, the guys who hold the title each spend $1000. a year , so 3000. a year for about 7 or 8 years you can imagine the cool props they have. They have a haunted forrest that you go through in a hay filled trailer. The campers will set up ther own scene in the forrest for a prize of 250. for the scariest site. They have bands that play music while your waiting for the hay ride. We all have such a great time with a good old halloween weekend.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

I am told they have a reanactment battle, during the night.
they run the hay ride through and have a seed on the ride that they pull off an exacute, supposed to have blood pack and all.


I may have to get into the production my self


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I am the president of a volunteer group at an Ohio State Park called Maumee Bay State Park. We have a Halloween weekend before Halloween. This will be our twelve year and we have already had three meetings to prepare. I have forty volunteers for the week before to get ready as well as for the weekend. Rick


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Greasemonkey, go for it! I'm sure they'll appreciate all your expertise. I would be involved in the haunted forrest myself if i didn't need to stay out in the cold half the night. Each year I have been getting request to doing the haunted forrest and this year even some teens have volunteered. I'm considering it for next year and would have to go a whole new route with my props though, wayyyy more scary.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We go to "Fall Colors Family Day" at Comlara Park & Evergreen Lake in McLean Co IL. They have a fall festival with games, weiner roast, crafts, and a candy dash (like an easter egg hunt, just with candy strewn about.) Then in the evening they have campsite tot'g and a haunted Hayrack ride. Almost all of the campsites participate. It really gets everyone in the mood!


----------



## Vickieann (Oct 9, 2008)

Good morning,

I also have a suggestion for Michigan Halloween event camping. I am the event planner for the Freaky Family Fun Halloween Weekend at Fisherman's Landing on Muskegon Lake in Muskegon. This year's event has come and gone (this past weekend), but we offer such things as Freaky Movie Friday where we show a child friendly movie "drive in" style - bring your chaird. Saturday hosts games, crafts, TOTing, costume and site contests, drawings, and even an after dark Spook house which has different levels of fright factor for the fearful to the fearless.

Keep us in mind for next year. First weekend in October 2009. Make your reservations now!  This year I heard that Hoffmaster sold out, and we still had/will have plenty of room!!!


----------



## ramyam (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you vickieann for your post i i really very useful for me ,i planned to visit Freaky Family Fun Halloween in this weekend,i an very eager to visit and happy to join in this event,i am very interested to play games to play there.........
=========
Ramya

Camping


----------



## Bryan2727 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Halloween Camping in Michigan*

This State park was great, i use to go there when i was a kid but never at this time of year. So i took my 8yr old kid and her friend. here is a a pic from pumpkin painting.


----------



## Bryan2727 (Oct 10, 2009)

*More Pics*

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn292/UFB_comeNgetME/1003091058-00.jpg

Here are a few others i took that i liked the best 

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn292/UFB_comeNgetME/1003091802-00.jpg


http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn292/UFB_comeNgetME/1003091902-01.jpg


this guy made my kid cry lol it was too funny 

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn292/UFB_comeNgetME/1003091902-02.jpg


Anyways i had a blast i went from the 9th to the 11th and will be there again this weekend from the 16th to the 18th i cant belive what a good time we had. looking at all the sites and so on. cant wait till next weekend


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Looks like fun! We don't have anything like that around here! :-(


----------

